# a.c. shiner



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

who has one or more in their box. used one today for the 1st time in like 3 years. forgot how good their action is.

too bad they cost around $8 now. anyone know were to get any?


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

I like to know where to get them for $8  
The cheapest are like $12 now. Get 'em straight from the company http://www.acshiners.com/ in SW Ohio.

Steve


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

guess i have not bought any in awhile. have two still in boxes. both r black chrome..310 model i think..maybe 300


----------



## ts326802 (Aug 9, 2008)

Yep I love those suckers =)

Not sure how close this is for you - but a bait shop on Lake Logan stocks them. Downs Bait and Guns. Usually have a good selection of their models/colors. Last I looked they had 'em from 7-10 bucks.


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

I have never fished with them but my dad collects them.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Old dutchman near hoover reservoir carries them


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I think Kames has them and I know Land Big Fish does.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Just to let you know We carry a large selection of A.C.Shiners. Model#250-#300-and #375. The cost is $10.25 each. Thanks, Linda


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

i bought 3 about 4 yrs ago at gene's marine in indian lake and gave around $8 then.took the to mich for pike and walleye.lost one to a pike and sold one to a fellow that lived there.he was impressed with how it worked.the one i have left is still in the box and plan on trying it this yr in mich for lakers and salmon.just hope i don't loose it.they are hard to find.


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

http://www.acshiners.info/ FIELD N STREAM SELL THEM .


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Afield sporting goods has a mess of them at a very reasonable price. It’s in SW Ohio.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

These are all hand made,hand tuned, before shipping. I have three,from many years ago. We took them to Canada, we caught walleye and northern pike, when no one was doing very good,the weather was breaking bad! We didn't catch any small fish. We left two days early,it started to snow pretty bad, back then, we drove until we ran out of road! It was absolutely finaominal!! We caught six Lake Trout, and non under twenty #'s,the next year. After that we went up about six years later. I couldn't believe it! Paved roads well beyond where we had been. We didn't go near half that distance since.


----------

